# School Letter



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I thought this story was cute.

http://www.funnyqanda.com/funny-exam-answers/when-i-grow-up-i-want-to-be-like-mommy/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I remember seeing this a few years ago in a circulating email. Likely made up, but still very funny


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very cute


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> I remember seeing this a few years ago in a circulating email. Likely made up, but still very funny


I wondered about that too, but still made me smile.


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

That was great


----------



## SpankyBaby (Oct 6, 2011)

That was cute...I saved it so when my kids' teacher find out I'm a pole dancer, I have an aliby.....hehehe


----------

